# Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 23, 2019)

Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday | Metro News

*As climate change activists continue to dominate the streets of London, some surprising news has emerged about the UK’s current power consumption. 

At the moment, Great Britain is drawing no power from burning coal. None at all. And it hasn’t since last Thursday. According to tweets from the UK’s national grid the country has been going without coal power for 86 hours straight. The streetlights are still working, the internet is still switched on and the kettles are still boiling.
*
Amazing. The clock is ticking for coal.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

The 18th century technology was bound to give way to the future eventually


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 23, 2019)

since Thursday?...... maybe because they buy all of that Russian oil.....


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 23, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday | Metro News
> 
> *As climate change activists continue to dominate the streets of London, some surprising news has emerged about the UK’s current power consumption.
> 
> ...




Keep gloating, Cupcake.  *FIVE whole days* without coal in the warming days of Spring.  Tell us again a year from now what your energy sources and costs are.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday | Metro News
> 
> *As climate change activists continue to dominate the streets of London, some surprising news has emerged about the UK’s current power consumption.
> 
> ...


|And yet you're a left-winger from Wales, eh? Many will not get the irony, but you can thank Thatcher.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 23, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> since Thursday?...... maybe because they buy all of that Russian oil.....


Britain colluded with the Russians and Hillary!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 23, 2019)

Why is this such a threat to you lot ?


----------



## deannalw (Apr 23, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is this such a threat to you lot ?




We'll take your leftover coal...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 23, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday | Metro News
> 
> *As climate change activists continue to dominate the streets of London, some surprising news has emerged about the UK’s current power consumption.
> 
> ...


well yea, winter is over


----------



## Maxdeath (Apr 23, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday | Metro News
> 
> *As climate change activists continue to dominate the streets of London, some surprising news has emerged about the UK’s current power consumption.
> 
> ...


You have to love it. So far they have managed without coal. Not too hot not too cold. Let's crow about it before the temperature warms up and we need the extra power.

Nice that they are able to get by for a few days without coal. Unfortunately it is similar to a circus act juggling plates. A few plates are easy the more you add the bigger chance the whole act is going to crumble.

You do realize that gas makes 46% of all of England's power?
Coal is 31% of its power?
Nuclear is 14% of its power?
While renewables are only  5.5%?
So they were able to up the amount of gas they used or renewables were somehow increased. I am willing to bet more gas was burned so not really any more environmentally friendly.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 23, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday | Metro News
> ...


Why is it such a threat to you ?


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 23, 2019)

Ah well....Wales, indeed all of the former United Kingdom, will shortly be naught but a province of France.  Once PM May is deposed and Red Jeremy is in #10 the fall will be rapid.  England will be worse off but Wales?  They'll quickly roll over and learn French. After all, they already think like Surrender Monkeys.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 23, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday | Metro News
> ...


Yeah, when the Temperature over in Jolly Ole Britain starts to rise and all those blokes start turning on the A/C and there isnt enough power for everyone, you can bet the queen, her horde of ill tempered brats and parliament will get their cooling, while telling the rest of you scum to suffer.  For queen and country, right?


----------



## Maxdeath (Apr 23, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The only threat to me is you can play disingenuous and pretend all you want.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Why is it such a threat to you ?


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 23, 2019)

Seems like the UK has been surviving without brains for years.


----------



## james bond (Apr 24, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Amazing. The clock is ticking for coal.



Coal is American made source of cheap energy that I think UK imports.  The clock is supposed to be ticking for coal.  Eventually, coal is to be replaced nuclear, hydro, solar and other sources of energy, but for now it's still PRACTICAL.  UK has reduced its use of coal, but still uses it.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 26, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday | Metro News
> 
> *As climate change activists continue to dominate the streets of London, some surprising news has emerged about the UK’s current power consumption.
> 
> ...



How many of those hours were fueled by American wood-pellets being used to fire the coal plants instead of just co-firing them?


----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Seems like the UK has been surviving without brains for years.




BINGO!


----------



## Markle (Apr 26, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Britain has been surviving without coal power since Thursday | Metro News
> 
> *As climate change activists continue to dominate the streets of London, some surprising news has emerged about the UK’s current power consumption.
> 
> ...



How many coal plants are in Great Britain?  I'll help you, seven are still in operation.  Do you mind if we continue to mine and sell coal?

How is that coal clock ticking for China and the other billions of people using animal dung and peat for heat and cooking?


----------



## Markle (Apr 26, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is this such a threat to you lot ?



What threat?  Your point being?  How many coal plants are being built?  Today they are very sophisticated and very clean.

Yeah, those seven in Great Britain are going to change the course of the world!  Good for them!


----------

